# what day is transfer on natural FET cycle, usual cycle 26 days



## honeypieface (Mar 27, 2008)

Hello


I'm just after some advice. I usually have a 26 day cycle and am doing a FET cycle this month. I am travelling to Greece and just wondered what day is most likely for the transfer, I am trying to be there as near to transfer day as possible and need to book my flights. My clinic say let them know the results of the day 10 scan but I'm only on day 3 and want to get organised.


Also, is climival the same as white cyclacur tablets? I'm guessing they are but wanted to double check.


Thanks all. 


xxxxxxx


----------



## sarahr2bc (Jun 20, 2014)

Hi, I've just done a natural FET my cycle is 28-30 days and I had ET on day 19, after 5 days on progesterone. Hope this helps


----------



## wibble-wobble (Apr 16, 2011)

It all depends what day you ovulate on, as your embies will go home 5 days later. Have you tracked any of your cycles? That is the only way you'd get an idea of what day transfer is likely to be


----------



## honeypieface (Mar 27, 2008)

No I haven't tracked any.    I've bought the clear blue ovulation kit for this cycle. 


So I ovulate how many hours after the smiley face? 


I'm not very organised am I? oh man!!


Thanks xxxxxxxx


----------



## wibble-wobble (Apr 16, 2011)

I rang my clinic the day i got the smiley face and went in 5 days later for transfer


----------



## honeypieface (Mar 27, 2008)

Oh really, cool. And you got a bfp!!! )) whoop, congratulations. 


Mine are blasts, were yours?


Thanks again. x


----------



## wibble-wobble (Apr 16, 2011)

The fet worked for me I had 1 blast. De frost day was the most stressful part of it


----------

